

Court Strikes Down Part of Sarbanes-Oxley  - inmygarage
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703964104575334771098178714.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEADNewsCollection

======
_delirium
It's a really minor part, though. Essentially, everything is the same as
before, except that PCAOB members can now be removed by the SEC. I'd be
surprised if this has any noticeable effect on companies subject to Sarbanes-
Oxley.

